# Bild in Puzzleteile zerlegen



## Blackylein (8. Juli 2005)

Hi!

 Geht das in Photoshop, dass man ein Bild in Puzzleteile zerlegen kann?


----------



## Nino (8. Juli 2005)

Ein Puzzle-Muster erstellen und das Bild dann mit einer Struktur versehen.
Für das angehängte Bild habe ich dieses Muster verwendet.


----------



## Blackylein (8. Juli 2005)

Cool, danke!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2005)

Nur zur Info. Photoshop hat so ein Muster schon standardmäßig dabei..


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Juli 2005)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur zur Info. Photoshop hat so ein Muster schon standardmäßig dabei..



Ab welcher Version?
Bei dem 6er hier auf dem Rechner find ich kein solches Muster


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2005)

Oh, da bin ich überfragt - zumindest ist es ab der 7 dabei - im Vorgaben\Strukturen-Ordner.


----------



## schutzgeist (8. Juli 2005)

Ok, habs gefunden


----------



## Speedrider (19. Juli 2005)

Wo hast du das gefunden?


 Habe nun photoshop cs2 udn dort fidne ich es nirgends bei den filtern- bei cs war es ncodh ort dabei.


----------



## schutzgeist (19. Juli 2005)

pfad\Photoshop\Vorgaben\Strukturen


----------

